# Bundesliga 2013 / 2014



## eis (22 Mai 2013)

_*Anpfiff ist am Freitag, dem 09. August 2013*_​


----------



## Punisher (22 Mai 2013)

Barbiepuppen spielen Fußball???


----------



## eis (25 Mai 2013)

*Voraussichtliche Transfers zur neuen Saison*​
*FC Bayern München*
Zugänge: Jan Kirchhoff (1. FSV Mainz 05), Mario Götze (Borussia Dortmund), Nils Petersen (Werder Bremen, Leihe beendet), Mitchell Weiser (1.FC Kaiserslautern, Leihe beendet)
Abgänge: Maximilian Riedmüller (Ziel unbekannt)

*Borussia Dortmund*
Zugänge: Hendrik Bonmann (RW Essen), Julian Koch (MSV Duisburg, Leihe beendet), Lasse Sobiech (SpVgg Greuther Fürth, Leihe beendet), Daniel Ginczek (FC St. Pauli, Leihe beendet)
Abgänge: Mario Götze (FC Bayern München), Marvin Bakalorz (Ziel unbekannt)

*Bayer 04 Leverkusen*
Zugänge: Christoph Kramer (VfL Bochum, Leihe beendet), Carlinhos (Jahn Regensburg, Leihe beendet)
Abgänge: Michael Rensing (Fortuna Düsseldorf), Hajime Hosogai (Hertha BSC), Daniel Schwaab (VfB Stuttgart), Nicolai Jörgensen (FC Kopenhagen, war bereits ausgeliehen), Manuel Friedrich (Ziel unbekannt), Michael Rensing (Ziel unbekannt)

*FC Schalke 04*
Zugänge: Tim Hoogland (VfB Stuttgart, Leihe beendet), Anthony Annan (Osasuna, Leihe beendet), Sergio Escudero (Getafe, Leihe beendet), Philipp Hofmann (SC Paderborn, Leihe beendet), Jose Manuel Jurado (Spartak Moskau, Leihe beendet)
Abgänge: Christoph Moritz (FSV Mainz 05), Christoph Metzelder (Ziel unbekannt), Raffael (Dynamo Kiew, Leihe beendet), Ibrahim Afellay (FC Barcelona, Leihe beendet)

*Sport-Club Freiburg*
Zugänge: Niclas Höfler (Erzgebirge Aue, Leihe beendet), Erich Sautner (Hallescher FC, Leihe beendet), Simon Brandstetter (Karlsruher SC, Leihe beendet), Felix Klaus (SpVgg Greuther Fürth)
Abgänge: Max Kruse (Borussia Mönchengladbach), Daniel Caligiuri (VfL Wolfsburg), Johannes Flum (Eintracht Frankfurt), Jan Rosenthal (Eintracht Frankfurt), Erik Jendrisek (Ziel unbekannt), Ivan Santini (NK Zadar, Leihe beendet), Ezequiel Calvente (Real Betis Sevilla, Leihe beendet)

*Eintracht Frankfurt*
Zugänge: Johannes Flum (SC Freiburg), Jan Rosenthal (SC Freiburg)
Abgänge: Heiko Butscher (VfL Bochum), Marco Russ (VfL Wolfsburg, Leihe beendet)

*Hamburger SV*
Zugänge: Hakan Calhanoglu (Karlsruher SC, Leihe beendet), Kerem Demirbay (Borussia Dortmund II), Jonathan Tah (Hamburger SV U17), Paul Scharner (Wigan Athletic, Leihe beendet), Robert Tesche (Fortuna Düsseldorf, Leihe beendet)
Abgänge: Jeffrey Bruma (FC Chelsea, Leihe beendet)

*Borussia Mönchengladbach*
Zugänge: Max Kruse (SC Freiburg), Matthew Leckie (FSV Frankfurt, Leihe beendet), Igor de Camargo (1899 Hoffenheim, Leihe beendet), Matthias Zimmermann (SpVgg Greuther Fürth, Leihe beendet), Elias Kachunga (Hertha BSC, Leihe beendet)
Abgänge: Mike Hanke (Ziel unbekannt), Niklas Dams (Ziel unbekannt), Tolga Cigerci (VfL Wolfsburg, Leihe beendet), Alexander Ring (HJK Helsinki/Finnland, Leihe beendet)

*Hannover 96*
Zugänge: Daniel Royer (1. FC Köln, Leihe beendet), Christopher Avevor (1. FC St. Pauli, Leihe beendet)
Abgänge: Mario Eggimann (FC Union Berlin), Konstantin Rausch (VfB Stuttgart), Niko Gießelmann (SpVgg Greuther Fürth), Johan Djourou (FC Arsenal, Leihe beendet)

*1. FC Nürnberg*
Zugänge: Martin Anghar (FC Arsenal), Nick Weber (Borussia Dortmund U19), Almog Cohen (Hapoel Tel Aviv, Leihe beendet), Manuel Zeitz (SC Paderborn, Leihe beendet), Wilson Kamavuaka (Jahn Regensburg, Leihe beendet), Julian Wießmeier (Jahn Regensburg, Leihe beendet), Philipp Klement (Hansa Rostock, Leihe beendet)
Abgänge: Sebastian Polter (VfL Wolfsburg, Leihe beendet)

*VfL Wolfsburg*
Zugänge: Daniel Caligiuri (SC Freiburg), Stefan Kutschke (RB Leipzig), Mateusz Klich (PEC Zwolle/Niederlande, Leihe beendet), Emanuel Pogatetz (West Ham United, Leihe), Felipe Lopes (VfB Stuttgart, Leihe beendet), Marco Russ (Eintracht Frankfurt, Leihe beendet), Rasmus Jönsson (FSV Frankfurt, Leihe beendet), Giovanni Sio (FC Sochaux, Leihe beendet), Ibrahim Sissoko (Panathinaikos Athen, Leihe beendet), Ja Cheol Koo (FC Augsburg, Leihe beendet), Sebastian Polter (1. FC Nürnberg, Leihe beendet), Patrick Ochs (1899 Hoffenheim, Leihe beendet), Akaki Gogia (FC St. Paui, Leihe beendet), Tolga Cigerci (Borussia Mönchengladbach, Leihe beendet)
Abgänge: Thomas Kahlenberg (Ziel unbekannt), Marwin Hitz (Ziel unbekannt), Sotirios Kyriakos (Ziel unbekannt), Alexander Madlung (Ziel unbekannt)

*VfB Stuttgart*
Zugänge: Sercan Sararer (SpVgg Greuther Fürth) Marco Rojas (Melbourne Victory/Australien), Konstantin Rausch (Hannover 96), Thorsten Kirschbaum (Energie Cottbus), Daniel Schwaab (Bayer Leverkusen), Patrick Funk (FC St. Pauli, Leihe beendet)
Abgänge: Federico Macheda (Manchester United, Leihe beendet), Felipe Lopes (VfL Wolfsburg, Leihe beendet), Tim Hoogland (FC Schalke, Leihe beendet), Marc Ziegler (Karriere-Ende), Mamadou Bah (Ziel unbekannt)

*1. FSV Mainz 05*
Zugänge: Christoph Moritz (FC Schalke 04), Deniz Yilmaz (SC Paderborn, Leihe beendet), Anthony Ujah (1. FC Köln, Leihe beendet), Malik Fathi (1860 München, Leihe beendet)
Abgänge: Jan Kirchhoff (FC Bayern München), Andreas Ivanschitz (Ziel unbekannt), Radoslav Zabavnik (Ziel unbekannt), Ivan Klasnic (Ziel unbekannt), Marco Caligiuri (Eintracht Braunschweig)

*SV Werder Bremen*
Zugänge: Denni Avdic (FC Zwolle, Leihe beendet)
Abgänge: Christian Vander (Karriere-Ende), Nils Petersen (FC Bayern München, Leihe beendet), Kevin de Bruyne (FC Chelsea, Leihe beendet)

*FC Augsburg*
Zugänge: --
Abgänge: Sebastian Langkamp (Hertha BSC), Stephan Hain (1860 München), Ja-Cheol Koo (Leihe beendet, VfL Wolfsburg), Dong Won Ji (FC Sunderland, Leihe beendet), Knowledge Musona (TSG 1899 Hoffenheim, Leihe beendet), Dominik Reinhardt (Ziel unbekannt), Simon Jentzsch (Ziel unbekannt)

*1899 Hoffenheim*
Zugänge: Knowledge Musona (FC Augsburg, Leihe beendet), Joseph-Claude Gyau (FC St. Pauli, Leihe beendet), Edson Braafheid (Twente Enschede, Leihe beendet)
Abgänge: Chris (unbekannt), Takashi Usami (Gamba Osaka, Leihe beendet), Heurelho Gomes (Tottenham Hotspur, Leihe beendet), Patrick Ochs (VfL Wolfsburg, Leihe beendet), Igor de Camargo (Borussia Mönchengladbach, Leihe beendet)

*Fortuna Düsseldorf*
Zugänge: Michael Rensing (Bayer 04 Leverkusen), Heinrich Schmidtgal (SpVgg Greuther Fürth), Andre Fomitschow (FC Energie Cottbus, Leihe beendet), Ben Halloran (Brisbane Roar)
Abgänge: Johannes van den Bergh (Hertha BSC), Robert Tesche (Hamburger SV, Leihe beendet), Andriy Voronin (Dynamo Moskau, Leihe beendet)

*SpVgg Greuther Fürth*
Zugänge: Zsolt Korcsmar (Brann Bergen/Norwegen), Dominik Drexler (RW Erfurt), Niko Gießelmann (Hannover 96), Kevin Schulze (VfL Wolfsburg II), Stefan Vogler (Kickers Offenbach, Leihe beendet), Fabian Baumgärtel (Stuttgarter Kickers, Leihe beendet), Kevin Kraus (1. FC Heidenheim, Leihe beendet)
Abgänge: Sercan Sararer (VfB Stuttgart), Gerald Asamoah (unbekannt), Milorad Pekovic (unbekannt), Christopher Nöthe (FC St. Pauli), Heinrich Schmidtgal (Fortuna Düsseldorf), Bernd Nehrig (FC St. Pauli), Issa Ndoye (unbekannt), Lasse Sobiech (Borussia Dortmund, Leihe beendet), Joszef Varga (Debrecen, Leihe beendet), Matthias Zimmermann (Borussia Mönchengladbach, Leihe beendet), Felix Klaus (SC Freiburg)

*Quelle: bundesliga.de - Bundesliga - Die offizielle Webseite*


----------



## cooper_jane (27 Mai 2013)

Oh,no!
But:thx:


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Mai 2013)

Dortmund hat Sokratis von Bremen gekauft


----------



## Death Row (28 Mai 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> Dortmund hat Sokratis von Bremen gekauft



Jepp. Wurde heute auch auf Facebook bestätigt.


----------



## eis (29 Mai 2013)

Death Row schrieb:


> Jepp. Wurde heute auch auf Facebook bestätigt.



Ich gehe davon aus das er "Carlos" Santana ersetzen soll. Der geht ja nach Herne-West.


----------



## wstar (1 Juni 2013)

Petersen ist jetzt fest bei Werder und Makiadi kommt von Freiburg.

Grün-weiße Grüße!


----------



## KMB89 (2 Juni 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> Dortmund hat Sokratis von Bremen gekauft



Große Leistung von Dortmund und auch von Sokratis ist sich mit Leverkusen einig fehlt nur die Unterschrift. Dann mischt sich der BVB ein und er geht dahin. Erbärmlich von beiden Seiten :kotz:


----------



## chedecker (7 Juni 2013)

Wobei man sagen muss das die Perspektive beim BVB schon besser ist...frage mich aber ob er eine große Verstärkung sein wird


----------



## Pellaeon (28 Juni 2013)

Die Bayern werden wahrscheinlich sowieso Meister und wenn Dortmund sich nicht mehr verstärkt als bis jetzt, wird es eng mit den internationalen Plätzen.


----------



## eis (29 Juni 2013)

Pellaeon schrieb:


> Die Bayern werden wahrscheinlich sowieso Meister und wenn Dortmund sich nicht mehr verstärkt als bis jetzt, wird es eng mit den internationalen Plätzen.



Das kann nur ein FCB - Fan sagen, Überheblichkeit pur!! Bis zur Meisterschaft 2013/14 sind aber noch ein paar Spiele.  Ich glaube es ist nicht einmal Anpfiff zum Auftakt der Saison gewesen.  Soll heißen, alle haben derzeit noch *NULL* Punkte.


----------



## eis (11 Aug. 2013)

*1. Spieltag 09.08. - 11.08.2013*







​


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Aug. 2013)

Auf jeden Fall ein vielversprechender Start :thumbup:


----------



## congo64 (11 Aug. 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ein vielversprechender Start :thumbup:



Ballerliga - Tore satt, kann ruhig so witergehen


----------



## eis (18 Aug. 2013)

*2. Spieltag 17.08. - 18.08.2013*







​


----------



## gianfranco-zola (18 Aug. 2013)

Was ein Krampf aber zum Glück 3 Punkte....auch wenn das Gegentor ärgerlich ist...aber Freitag wird Bremen auch keine 0 mehr haben ob Dortmund 1. bleibt selbst bei einem Sieg wird sich zeigen....denke die Bayern werden in Sachen Tordifferenz aufholen am Wochenende...

Denke BVB-Bremen 2-3:1 und Bayern 3-4:0


----------



## eis (26 Aug. 2013)

*3. Spieltag 23.08. - 25.08.2013*







​


----------



## dianelized20 (26 Aug. 2013)

Und tada!! Der erste Trainer musste einen Hut nehmen, schönen Urlaub Bruno, mal sehen, wer der nächste ist.


----------



## Toolman (26 Aug. 2013)

Schneider wird die Truppe auch nicht auf Vordermann bringen können! Aber schlechter kann es ja aktuell eh nicht mehr werden!

Keller dürfte der nächste auf der Abschussliste sein...


----------



## eis (27 Aug. 2013)

Toolman schrieb:


> ...Keller dürfte der nächste auf der Abschussliste sein...



Das seh ich ebenso und dann ist Herr Fink dran.


----------



## eis (27 Aug. 2013)

​


----------



## eis (1 Sep. 2013)

*4. Spieltag 27.08. - 01.09.2013*







​


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Sep. 2013)

Die Baller-Liga macht ihrem Namen wieder alle Ehre, was für hohe Ergebnisse wieder  und tippen braucht man auch nicht mehr, kann doch kein Mensch mehr voraussagen solche Ergebnisse :crazy:


----------



## gianfranco-zola (1 Sep. 2013)

Keller qualifiziert sich für die CL und gewinnt überraschend das Spiel gegen Leverkusen, die sehr schwach waren....zudem der Transfercoup von Horst Heldt...

Der HSV gewinnt....


Beide Trainer damit vorerst etwas fester in ihrem Sitz und nun kommt die Länderspielpause....

Das Nächste Spiel heißt für beide Auswärtsspiel in Mainz und Dortmund, wobei eine Hamburger Niederlage in Dortmund wahrscheinlicher ist als eine von Schalke in Mainz!

Allerdings sollte Dortmund, wo ja auch noch viele Unsicherheiten sind sich nicht sicher fühlen, letztes Jahr gab es am 4.Spieltag den Dämpfer 3:2 in Hamburg und nach 4 Siegen in Folge, davon 3 Spiele in der Rückrunde gab es wieder gegen Hamburg auf den Arsch...1:4 zu Hause!

Hamburg war nur 1 von 4 Teams die Dortmund geschlagen haben und 1 von 2 das beide Spiele gewonnen hat!

Schalke in Mainz allerdings auch erst mit 3 Siegen in 11 Spielen (Liga).


Zu der nächsten Trainerentlassung werfe ich mal einen 3. Namen in die Runde, Wiesinger/Nürnberg und bei einer Niederlage in Braunschweig sehe ich seinen Stuhl deutlich angesägt!


----------



## Fargos (2 Sep. 2013)

Ich bin gespannt ob Real Özil wirklich für 50 Millionen verkauft


----------



## eis (16 Sep. 2013)

*5. Spieltag 13.08. - 15.09.2013*







​


----------



## congo64 (16 Sep. 2013)

Zum Thema Trainer....Dutt ist sicherlich auch ein Kandidat - der hat NICHTS bewegt in Bremen :angry::angry:


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Sep. 2013)

Nächstes WE ist ja Nordderby, dann gibts wohl einen arbeitslosen Trainer mehr


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> Nächstes WE ist ja Nordderby, dann gibts wohl einen arbeitslosen Trainer mehr




...so sieht`s aus, der HSV hat Thorsten Fink gefeuert !!!


----------



## hsvmann (17 Sep. 2013)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...so sieht`s aus, der HSV hat Thorsten Fink gefeuert !!!



das wurde aber auch langsam Zeit, jetzt Cardoso, das gibt einen Sieg am Wochenende, tut mir leid congo


----------



## eis (22 Sep. 2013)

Bert van Marwijk ist neuer Trainer des HSV



​


----------



## Toolman (22 Sep. 2013)

Wo steht das? Kann nix offizielles finden. Gross war doch auch noch im engeren Kreis. Da waren sie sich doch heute wieder total uneins  Kreuzer bei Gross zu Verhandlungen und der Rest will van Marwijk...

Die nächste Lachnummer. Seriös ist was anderes


----------



## congo64 (22 Sep. 2013)

hsvmann schrieb:


> das wurde aber auch langsam Zeit, jetzt Cardoso, das gibt einen Sieg am Wochenende, tut mir leid congo



:WOW::WOW: ist wohl nix gewesen mein Freund :WOW::WOW:

AUSWÄRTSSIEG :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## eis (22 Sep. 2013)

*6. Spieltag 20.09. - 22.09.2013*







​


----------



## eis (22 Sep. 2013)

Toolman schrieb:


> Wo steht das? Kann nix offizielles finden. Gross war doch auch noch im engeren Kreis. Da waren sie sich doch heute wieder total uneins  Kreuzer bei Gross zu Verhandlungen und der Rest will van Marwijk...
> 
> Die nächste Lachnummer. Seriös ist was anderes




.... auf Spiegel Online Sport steht das geschrieben.


----------



## Toolman (22 Sep. 2013)

eis schrieb:


> .... auf Spiegel Online Sport steht das geschrieben.



HSV: Van Marwijk und Gross Kandidaten für Fink-Nachfolge - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## SANI6000 (30 Sep. 2013)

Nur der bvb


----------



## eis (30 Sep. 2013)

*7. Spieltag 27.09. - 29.09.2013*







​


----------



## Toolman (30 Sep. 2013)

Tja, so wie es momentan aussieht ist ein Abstiegsplatz schon so gut wie vergeben... Wenn da keine Monster-mäßige Verbesserung von Braunschweig kommt wird das ein kurzes Gastspiel in Liga Eins...

Und eine zwei bzw drei Klassen Gesellschaft ist schon sehr früh in der Saison zu erkennen


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Okt. 2013)

Toolman schrieb:


> Und eine zwei bzw drei Klassen Gesellschaft ist schon sehr früh in der Saison zu erkennen



Ob man das gut finden soll, ich weiß nicht, wird wohl irgendwann wie in Spanien und anderen Ligen, die mit dem dicken Geld pachten die Meisterschaft, der Rest muss sehen wo er bleibt


----------



## eis (1 Okt. 2013)

*Jeder muß aus seinen Einnahmen das Beste machen und versuchen diese zu erhöhen. Nur so kann man sich das leisten was Andere nicht oder schon haben. Das ist wie im richtigen Leben und beim Fußball noch eine Spur schärfer.* *C'est la vie.*


----------



## Toolman (1 Okt. 2013)

Der Unterschied ist, dass hier das dicke Geld aber (meistens) nicht von Investoren kommt  Alleine zu dieser Leistung sollte man (fast) allen Vereinen in den deutschen Profiligen gratulieren.

Wenn ich jährlich von Qatar Airlines/Foundation oder irgendeinem gelangweilten Ölscheich 150 Millionen € kriege, kann ich mir auch nen Messi, Neymar, Bale, Falcao usw. leisten


----------



## eis (6 Okt. 2013)

*8. Spieltag 04.10. - 06.10.2013*







​


----------



## eis (8 Okt. 2013)

_*Schon wieder ist Länderspielpause  und danach gibt es folgende Paarungen .....*_



​


----------



## Mofongo90 (17 Okt. 2013)

borusssssssiaaaaaaa


----------



## Marco2 (17 Okt. 2013)

Mofongo90 schrieb:


> borusssssssiaaaaaaa



genau....gegen Hertha BSC :thumbup::thumbup:
...oder meinst Du die andere ??


----------



## eis (19 Okt. 2013)

Freitag - 18.10.2013

*Sinsheim - Ein kurioses Tor hat Bayer Leverkusen an die Tabellenspitze gespült. Stefan Kießling köpfte den Ball nach einem Eckstoß Gonzalo Castros an das linke Außennetz. Der Ball gelangte durch ein Loch im Tornetz in den Kasten, Schiedsrichter Dr. Felix Brych entschied auf Tor und 2:0 für Bayer. Am Ende ging die Werkself mit einem 2:1-Auswärtserfolg vom Feld.* Quelle: bundesliga.de



​
Ich habe das Spiel live bei Sky gesehen und bin sehr erstaunt über die Reaktionen und Aussagen der Beteiligten nach dem Spiel. Es kann nur eine Spielwiederholung geben, alles Andere wäre ein Skandal.


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Okt. 2013)

Na, dann weiß man schon, worüber morgen im Doppelpass endlos diskutiert wird 

Gerade bei YT angeschaut, der Schiri stand eigentlich ganz gut, wenn er das nicht sieht, weiß ich auch nicht...


----------



## MarkyMark (20 Okt. 2013)

eis schrieb:


> Ich habe das Spiel live bei Sky gesehen und bin sehr erstaunt über die Reaktionen und Aussagen der Beteiligten nach dem Spiel. Es kann nur eine Spielwiederholung geben, alles Andere wäre ein Skandal.



Bin da, ehrlich gesagt, anderer Meinung.

Die Hoppenheimer hatten die Pflicht für vernünftige Tornetze zu sorgen, was ja scheinbar nicht der Fall war. Wieso sich also beschweren, wenn man sich sein eigenes Grab schaufelt.

Moralisch fragwürdig, keine Frage, obwohl ich als Frankfurter da schon ganze andere Dinger mit Schiris erleben musste, aber das Netz gehört zum Stadion und somit ist die Schuldfrage ein wenig..naja..


----------



## Marco2 (20 Okt. 2013)

Die Tornetze werden doch von den Schiedsrichterassistenten vor dem Spiel kontrolliert

*...0der wie, oder was *


----------



## MarkyMark (20 Okt. 2013)

In der Theorie ja ... es gibt ja auch ein Video, in dem man sieht, dass der Linienrichter das Netz oberflächlich begutachtet hat, trotzdem liegt der Fehler letztlich beim Platzwart der Hoppenheimer.

Mich irritiert viel mehr, dass keiner der umherstehenden Protest geplärrt hat, selbst dem Torwart kam das nicht komisch vor obwohl der fast in den Pfosten geknallt ist. DEM hätte auffallen müssen, dass da was nicht stimmt.

Kießling ist ein Mistvogel, sowas gehört sich nicht, fair play geht anders. Man sieht ja deutlich, dass er sich bereits Haare raufend wegdreht und los läuft, das ganze also abgehakt hat. Der hat also sehr wohl gesehen, wohin der Ball flog. Die völlige Irritation ist ihm ja auch anzusehen.


----------



## eis (20 Okt. 2013)

*Die FIFA wird letzlich entscheiden ob das Spiel bestand hat oder eine Wiederholung stattfindet. Abwarten und Tee trinken. *​


----------



## eis (20 Okt. 2013)

*9. Spieltag 18.10. - 20.10.2013*







​


----------



## Marco2 (21 Okt. 2013)




----------



## rotlicht78 (24 Okt. 2013)

Scheiß BVB


----------



## eis (24 Okt. 2013)

rotlicht78 schrieb:


> Scheiß BVB



Ich finde derartige Äußerungen *absolut daneben*. Wenn man einen Verein nicht mag ist 
das völlig in Ordnung, man sollte aber nicht unsportlich werden. :angry:
Eigentlich kann sowas nur aus der Ecke Herne - West kommen.



​


----------



## Toolman (26 Okt. 2013)

spox.com/news happy09 Ich fänd's gut!


----------



## eis (27 Okt. 2013)

*10. Spieltag 25.10. - 27.10.2013*







​


----------



## Death Row (28 Okt. 2013)

*Kein Wiederholungs-Spiel! DFB-Sportgericht erkennt Kießlings Phantom-Tor an!*

Sportrechtler Lehner kritisiert Urteil zum Phantomtor - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Auf Torkameras und so müssen wir also noch weitaus länger warten.....


----------



## eis (3 Nov. 2013)

*11. Spieltag 01.11. - 03.11.2013*







​


----------



## eis (10 Nov. 2013)

*12. Spieltag 08.11. - 10.11.2013*







​


----------



## eis (25 Nov. 2013)

*13. Spieltag 22.11. - 24.11.2013*







​


----------



## eis (21 Jan. 2014)

Leider konnte ich aus persönlichen Gründen diesen Thread nicht weiter führen, werde es aber je nach Zeit versuchen die Aktivitäten hier wieder auf zu nehmen. Sorry.

_*Am Wochenende geht es ja wieder los und zwar so:*_



​


----------



## axam (22 Jan. 2014)




----------



## eis (25 Jan. 2014)

Es gibt eben solche und solche.


----------



## kerlonmania (26 Jan. 2014)

Nürnberg easily won


----------



## eis (27 Jan. 2014)

*18. Spieltag 24.01. - 26.01.2014*







​


----------



## eis (1 Feb. 2014)

*OWO jetzt beim HSV​*

​
Nach elf Spielen für die deutsche Nationalmannschaft und 156 Bundesliga-Einsätzen für Arminia Bielefeld, Werder Bremen und ist Patrick Owomoyela zum Abschluss seiner Karriere nun doch noch beim HSV gelandet. Am Freitagnachmittag unterschrieb der Hamburger Jung einen Vertrag bis zum Saisonende.

„Ich bin froh, dass mir der HSV die Möglichkeit gibt, wieder Fußball zu spielen“, sagte der 34-Jährige, der sich seit Anfang Dezember in der Regionalliga-Truppe als Trainingsgast fitgehalten hatte. Das Team von Trainer Rodolfo Cardoso steckt im Abstiegskampf, der beim TSV Stellingen 88 ausgebildete Defensiv-Allrounder soll der Mannschaft Sicherheit verleihen: „Ich möchte der U23 helfen und die jungen Spieler unterstützen.“

Sollte sich die Personalsituation im Aufgebot von Bert van Marwijk verschlechtern, könnte Owomoyela auch „befördert“ werden. „Es ist jetzt nicht unbedingt zu erwarten, aber es wäre natürlich ein Traum, wenn sich für mich die Tür zu den Profis noch einmal öffnen würde.“

Der Vertrag endet am 30. Juni, im Sommer werden beide Parteien über eine Fortsetzung der Zusammenarbeit sprechen. Owomoyela, der seit einigen Wochen für den Bezahlsender Sky als Experte arbeitet, will dauerhaft in seiner Heimatstadt bleiben: „Dass ich für den HSV auflaufen darf, ist für mich eine Riesensache“

31.1.2014 - Quelle MORGENPOST


----------



## eis (2 Feb. 2014)

*19. Spieltag 31.01. - 02.02.2014*







​


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Feb. 2014)

Der HSV kann da ruhig bis zum Ende stehenbleiben


----------



## maklps (7 Feb. 2014)

dianelized14 schrieb:


> Der HSV kann da ruhig bis zum Ende stehenbleiben



seh ich auch so  - Die BL-Uhr hört bald auf zu ticken :thumbup:


----------



## eis (10 Feb. 2014)

*20. Spieltag 07.02. - 09.02.2014*







​


----------



## eis (19 Feb. 2014)

Scheint sich niemand groß für die 1. Bundesliga zu interessieren, nur CELB`S im Kopf ??


----------



## eis (19 Feb. 2014)

*21. Spieltag 14.02. - 16.02.2014*







​


----------



## Acienn (19 Feb. 2014)

Irgendwie kommt der HSV da schon wieder unten raus - wahrscheinlich mit Hilfe von anderen Vereinen, die dann auch bißchen dusel haben  ich glaube noch irgendwie dran


----------



## eis (19 Feb. 2014)

.... kann aber auch die 1. Abstiegssaison werden. ABWARTEN !!


----------



## Acienn (19 Feb. 2014)

Das dachte ich die erste Saison mit Fink auch, aber irgendwie haben sie es dennoch geschafft...ein paar Spiele sind es ja noch..Samstag gibt es aber erstmal noch ne Klatsche gegen Dortmund


----------



## eis (3 März 2014)

Die Klatsche hat ja nun Dortmund bekommen. Der HSV ist der Angstgegner des BVB. Unverständlich, für mich.


----------



## eis (3 März 2014)

*23. Spieltag 28.02. - 02.03.2014*







​


----------



## Toolman (3 März 2014)

Leverkusen, Schalke, M'gladbach, Wolfsburg...

wenn die tatsächlich nächste Saison international vertreten sind sehe ich schwarz mit den Leistungen 

Die spanische Presse hat nicht ganz unrecht gehabt... Guardiola ist der König im Mittelmaß. Beste Liga der Welt? Mitnichten. Dabei haben wir sogar noch Glück, dass die Engländer in CL und EL mal garnix gewonnen haben


----------



## eis (3 März 2014)

Und in der EL sind ja für diese Saison auch ALLE Deutschen aber sowas von ganz draußen.


----------



## eis (9 März 2014)

*24. Spieltag 08.03. - 09.03.2014*







​


----------



## eis (17 März 2014)

*25. Spieltag 14.03. - 16.03.2014*







​


----------



## tauroi (20 März 2014)

mainz ma wieder in der el


----------



## eis (14 Apr. 2014)

*30. Spieltag 11.04. - 13.04.2014*







​


----------



## eis (21 Apr. 2014)

*31. Spieltag 17.04. - 20.04.2014*







​


----------



## hsvmann (21 Apr. 2014)

Die schlaflosen Nächte gehen weiter, aber noch läuft die Uhr


----------



## eis (22 Apr. 2014)

Der HSV hat Glück das die beiden Letzen auch verloren haben. Nun sollte man ALLES geben, sonst ist es vorbei mit der Herlichkeit.


----------



## congo64 (27 Apr. 2014)

hsvmann schrieb:


> Die schlaflosen Nächte gehen weiter, aber noch läuft die Uhr



Schaut euch schon mal nach einer neuen Uhr um


----------



## eis (28 Apr. 2014)

Der HSV und Braunschweig steigen direkt ab und Nürnberg wird sich noch in die Relegation retten aber diese Spiele dann auch verlieren und somit aus der 1. Liga ausscheiden. Schade für alle Clubs aber so ist das eben. Manchmal verliert man und manchmal gewinnen die Anderen.


----------



## eis (28 Apr. 2014)

*32. Spieltag 25.04. - 27.04.2014*







​


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Apr. 2014)

HSV soll mal ruhig drin bleiben, dann hat der FC schon mal einen unter sich nächstes Jahr


----------



## eis (28 Apr. 2014)

dianelized14 schrieb:


> HSV soll mal ruhig drin bleiben, dann hat der FC schon mal einen unter sich nächstes Jahr



Wie will der HSV nach der gestrigen Vorstellung im letzten Heimspiel gegen Bayern und dann bei Mainz bestehen. Die sind weg und hoffentlich klappt der dann Neuaufbau, auch mit einem neuen Vorstand !!


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Apr. 2014)

Die anderen beiden müssen ja auch erst mal noch punkten, also Relegation sitzt ja noch drin


----------



## congo64 (29 Apr. 2014)

eis schrieb:


> Wie will der HSV nach der gestrigen Vorstellung im letzten Heimspiel gegen Bayern und dann bei Mainz bestehen. Die sind weg und hoffentlich klappt der dann Neuaufbau, auch mit einem neuen Vorstand !!



So wie die Bayern heute gespielt haben, ist selbst gegen den HSV noch nichts sicher


----------



## eis (4 Mai 2014)

*33. Spieltag 03.05.2014*







​


----------



## eis (11 Mai 2014)

*34. und damit letzter Spieltag der Saison 2013/2014*







​


----------

